# NATPC M009S X2-Lite IMPROVED VERSION - 8GB Dual Core Android Tablet PC



## arbroath_018 (Sep 19, 2013)

i have recently purchased the NATPC M009S X2-Lite IMPROVED VERSION - 8GB Dual Core Android Tablet PC with Jelly Bea and looking to buy a 32gb micro sd card. does anyone know if the sandisk ultra 32gb card is compatible and if not what card is?

thanks

Craig


----------

